# Help in General Anatomy



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

All the members out here i really need help from you guys.My MBBS class has started about 2 days ago and we are studying General Anatomy,in that we have started the clavicle and scapula ,and i haven't understood a thing of it,of whats going on.If anyone of you have some links of videos,notes regarding this topic please let me know.#sad


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Your university website does not provide the intranet students with a local network for class videos?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

no dr girish,its pakistan and we have to break our heads to study something


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

All you need is a bone, netter, and snell.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

buy Laiq Hussain for general anatomy. KLM and Langmann for embryolgy netter atlas and snell for clinical anatomy


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

chickoos said:


> All the members out here i really need help from you guys.My MBBS class has started about 2 days ago and we are studying General Anatomy,in that we have started the clavicle and scapula ,and i haven't understood a thing of it,of whats going on.If anyone of you have some links of videos,notes regarding this topic please let me know.#sad



Here you go a Youtube video explaining the scapula:

YouTube - Anatomy Tutorial 4 (Scapula and Bone Structure: part 1)

you'll find more anatomy videos from the same user


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im having trouble learning the branches of the femoral artery and femoral nerve  and im sooo scared about the viva!!!! any advice??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

the clinical section of 7th ed snell has one big diagram for each one. That's where I memorized them from.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks rizwan.. 

hmm.. any advice on viva??! i havnt given any and this is gna b my first time.. and im soooooo scared :$ i think iwil totally blank out wen they ask me questions...  and if they ask me a question i dont know.. should i still guess at it. or just go like sorry i dont know... :S


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Just say i dont know because if you say some name which you dont know much about then you are gone.......


----------

